# caernarfon to cardiff



## ian_penbont (16 Jan 2011)

can anyone give me some tips on cycling from caernarfon to cardiff??? doing it for charity end of summer. Complete cycling beginner though!


----------



## carlgorse (16 Jan 2011)

Not sure on the route but plenty of training would do the trick and im sure you will get some great advice and help from this friendly forum


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jan 2011)

Is the route laid out or are you finding your own way ?


----------



## ian_penbont (16 Jan 2011)

Cheers! Thinking of using a470 most of the way down but not sure if safe or not?!


----------



## Dewi (16 Jan 2011)

Good luck, I'd do it A470 

I've seen a few links for this north/south ride so just do some googling and you'll find more like this : - http://www.cycle-route.com/forum/Wales-NorthSouth-Wales-charity-ride-Thread-1032.html


----------



## sheddy (16 Jan 2011)

Hilly Very hilly


----------



## Banjo (16 Jan 2011)

Welcome on the forums Ian. A470 is ok further north but from Merthyr south its virtually a motorway .There is an older A road that meanders down parrallel to it or you could use sustrans route 8 Taff trail which would give you a virtually traffic free ride down to cardiff from either Merthyr or Brecon. Taff Trail is more suited to a tourer or hybrid than a racing bike though.


----------



## Dewi (16 Jan 2011)

Lon Eifion would be a good starter for you from Caernarfon 

Route 8 sounds good http://www.sustrans....-system/route-8


----------



## jarushby (17 Jan 2011)

ian_penbont said:


> Cheers! Thinking of using a470 most of the way down but not sure if safe or not?!




Hi, A470 is no problem North of Merthyr (do not even think of using A470 South of Merthyr) but can get a little busy at certain times of day and in the height of summer you need to be careful on the stretch from Brecon to Merthyr. I rode from Llandudno to Cardiff last year following the A470 with a few diversions (namely : took A487 to Machynlleth then the mountain road to Llanidloes ,took the Old Brecon Road from Builth Wells to Brecon, (both of these diversions have serious climbs) and took the old Merthyr road from Merthyr to Pontypridd then picked up the Taff trail into Cardiff )

It goes without saying that any route you choose will be hilly and so a reasonable amount of hill training will certainly be helpful. I did the ride over two days and IIRC there was ~7,000ft of climbing on the first day with ~5,000ft on the second day. 

You do not mention how long you are planning to do this over but if you are not in a rush you may wish to avoid the A470 South of Brecon and use the Taff trail. Certainly a more relaxed ride than riding the A470. As Banjo has said some of the Taff trail is not really suited to a road bike (the climb from Talybont up to Torpantu has a particularly poor surface ) but in all cases there is a close road option that mirrors the route quite well. 

There is no doubt that this is a tough ride for a beginner but the views will make it worth all the effort. 

Good Luck


----------



## Banjo (17 Jan 2011)

Some views between Brecon and cardiff on the taff Trail







And on a nicer day.


----------



## pshore (17 Jan 2011)

If you try to do A470 all the way you will be head down trying to get it over and done with, with cars and trucks buzzing past regularly. 

Although hillier and slower I would recommend one of the sustrans routes so you get scenery like that posted above, unless your charity depends on doing it as quickly as possible.

I cycle camped the Lon Las Cymru last year over 5 days and it is a hoot but challenging. There is a bit in the middle that is a bit too offroad which you can skip by taking the A470 but it did not look too pleasant.

Search for "Lon Las Cymru" and you'll get plenty of hits especially in the Touring Section.


----------



## ian_penbont (17 Jan 2011)

Wow thanks for all the support!! Have decided to do it all in 3 days. I am planning to ride from Caernarfon to caersws on the first day, caersws to merthyr on the second day and may take your advice and take the taff trail to cardiff. Any tips on which bike to use or any other essentials?


----------



## jarushby (18 Jan 2011)

ian_penbont said:


> Wow thanks for all the support!! Have decided to do it all in 3 days. I am planning to ride from Caernarfon to caersws on the first day, caersws to merthyr on the second day and may take your advice and take the taff trail to cardiff. Any tips on which bike to use or any other essentials?




My preference would be to use a road or touring bike but a hybrid or MTB (with road tyres) would also be fine.

I would also :-

1. Make sure you train on the same bike you are going to use and ensure that you are comfortable when riding. Those small little niggles on a 30 mile run really start to irritate after 60-80miles.
2. Make sure the bike is in A1 condition before you start. Chain, brakes, tyres.
3. Take a couple of spare tubes, tyre levers, small multi-tool, possibly a chain splitter and a "power link" just in case . 
4. Eat before you are hungry, drink before you are thirsty. Upto ~30 miles this isnt a problem but after ~50 miles any lack of food/fluid in the previous hours will start to have serious effects upon your performance and not easy to correct. In exterme cases you "bonk" (and you are then in trouble). When I did North to South Wales I made myself stop every 30miles (ish) just to take a break for 15-20mins and eat.
5. Not sure where you are based, but be aware North and mid Wales is not inundated with super-markets, shops, fast food etc. It can sometimes be many miles between places to stop for food. I would therefore carry at least some food with you. (flap-jacks/malt loaf).
6. Dont get too concerned with speed. Just keep the wheels turning and the miles will build up. The last thing you want to do is burn yourself out early on and suffer later.
7. Most importantly, make sure you enjoy it!!!!. Some of the scenary is truly amazing.


----------



## ian turner (18 Jan 2011)

I just slung the Caersws segment into cyclestreets for a laugh so er what's that big spike of about 1000 feet of climb in less than five miles round about Dolgellau ? Snowdon ?  (note cyclestreets won't do the full route and i've just asked it for a route from Tutbury to uttoxeter where the quiet route ignores the country roads and sends me down major ones instead so not entirely reliable)


----------



## jarushby (18 Jan 2011)

Its a hill!!!, there are quite a few in North/Mid Wales. You are in Snowdonia but the Snowdon peak itself is a lot further North.

If its any consolation taking the A487 (right after Dollgellau) is certainly no easier. 

The A470 route is definely the least hilly option as it (mainly) follows the contours. I think after the climb from Dollgellau there isnt another climb that goes on for quite as long until you start to climb from Brecon to the storey arms in the Brecon Beacons. I think (IIRC) that rises from ~400ft to 1,500ft in about 6-7 miles. If you take the Taff trail route you have a similar climb from Talybont to Torpantu.


After that its pretty much downhill for 40miles!!


----------



## Banjo (18 Jan 2011)

Hill? Just a sloppy pothole repair by North Wales standards


----------



## Ticktockmy (18 Jan 2011)

Many years ago, a long, long time ago before NCN,s I rode from Caerffilly top Caernarfon, so I found my old route which follows mostly the Taff trail and NCN 8.
Hope it give you some ideas


----------



## Ticktockmy (18 Jan 2011)

Would help I guess if I gave you the route..

Cardiff-River Taff Trail to Merthyr Tydfil (Cycle path), Merthyr Tydfil to Brecon (Cycle path)

B4520 to Upper chapel, B4519 to Garth to Glandulas, B4358 to Newbridg-on-wye.

Cycle path LLwrthwl, Cycle Path to Rhayader NCN 8, Cycle path to Llanguric NCN 8

Cycle Path to Llanidoes NCN 8, Cycle Path to Staylittle NCN8, B4518 then B road NCN 8

B road to Machynlleth NCN 8, A487 the B 4044 the Minor Road NCN 8, To Corris NCN 8

To Dolgellau NCN 8, Barmouth NCN 8, A496 to Dyffryn Ardudwy

Then Minor roads NCN 8, To Harlech NCN 8, Penrhyndeudraeth NCN 8

Porthmadog NCN 8, A487 to Penmorfa NCN 8, Minor roads to Dafarn Faig NCN 8

Then disused Railway line to Caernarfon NCN 8


----------

